# Can I keep a jack with pregnant does?



## Duck lover88 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey y'all I might buy a jack (not gelded) donkey, and we have 4 goats due to kid on Friday so I was wondering if the jack would try to kill the kids when they are born or what he would do??… We want him for a guardian for them all… So would it be ok If I get the jack before they kid or should I wit till they are all done?


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 3, 2018)

I don't know anything about donkeys but you can have problems with any animal that has not been around your goats.  Just getting him and putting them together could be inviting problems.  It takes time to introduce even new goats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 3, 2018)

I made that mistake once.  Put a mini-Jack with my goats.  Caught him chasing them around.  He picked up one of my does and tossed her through the air.  He was castrated the next day and gone by the weekend.  Some may do fine with goats - but that wasn't my experience.   Not sure I'd take that chance...


----------



## Alibo (Jun 3, 2018)

No jacks with kids that young. As much as I love and trust my donkey with my goats, she had plenty of time to acclimate to them, i still dont trust her with kids not old enough to move/run out of her way. Donkeys are smart and get bored easy, Jacks get bored even easier. He will chase them and could possibly kill them.

If you still decide to get him after kids are older i still suggest a slow, controlled, fence between them introduction. Jennys and geldings  are better, and a good LGD is best but if you are set on the jack  best to take it slow.

All that being said, donkeys are wonderful additions to the farm! We love them here! Good luck!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2018)

Not only the above problems mentioned, but when your does kid or come in heat, the jack may attempt to mount them. Intact jacks have been known to chase cows that come in heat.


----------



## Duck lover88 (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank you all, I think I'll just wait to get him!!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 4, 2018)

When you get him, take him to the vet and get him cut. He’ll make a much better pet.


----------



## Duck lover88 (Jun 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> When you get him, take him to the vet and get him cut. He’ll make a much better pet.


Yes that is what I plan to do


----------



## Andromeda (Jun 6, 2018)

Well coming from the other side of things, I think most Jacks probably wouldn't do to well with young ones but I certainly can't say all. It depends on their temperment. We've currently got an intact jack that we specifically put out with our ewes at lambing because he is absolutely amazing with the lambs. If a lamb gets lost he will babysit it till somebody finds it, he'll help us bring the ewes into the lambing jugs and he always goes and greets the new lambs. He loves the little ones. As far as I know he's never tried to hurt or mount the ewes but we do have several jennys around for him to play with. Now, he is getting on in years so I don't know if that would have anything to do with it. Good luck with looking for one!


----------



## Duck lover88 (Jun 6, 2018)

Andromeda said:


> Well coming from the other side of things, I think most Jacks probably wouldn't do to well with young ones but I certainly can't say all. It depends on their temperment. We've currently got an intact jack that we specifically put out with our ewes at lambing because he is absolutely amazing with the lambs. If a lamb gets lost he will babysit it till somebody finds it, he'll help us bring the ewes into the lambing jugs and he always goes and greets the new lambs. He loves the little ones. As far as I know he's never tried to hurt or mount the ewes but we do have several jennys around for him to play with. Now, he is getting on in years so I don't know if that would have anything to do with it. Good luck with looking for one!


Thank you!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 8, 2018)

Geld him!!!  And, not all donkeys have 'protective' instinct about running predators off.  Recomended to take a dog , on leash, outside of pen and determine if donkey is protective.  My burro loving friends say only about 40% make the cut.  I had a horned Jersey milk cow that was death to any canine/coyote unlucky enough to get into her pasture.


----------

